# stance width, pros and cons?



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

just wondering, is there a significant difference if your stance is 1 inch longer or shorter? imo feels like it's harder to indy grab "around the leg" with a wider stance, instead of grabbing between the legs. personally i think grabbing around the knee looks more stylish. what do y'all think?


----------



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

Basing your stance width around a simple grab is a bit stupid, don't you think? Ride with what feels right, not what looks good.


----------



## GavinHope (Jun 14, 2010)

Steery is right, if you're thinking about changing up your stance width, try riding with different options and get a feel for them. I wouldn't base my width purely on the indy grab though!

As for differences that I noticed... I tried riding with what would be considered a fairly wide stance: it felt stable for landings and nice for spinning, but it was a little harder to get pop out of the board. I still have a wide-ish stance, but not super wide.

You noticed any other differences?


----------

